# Fresh engine bay protection



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

Evening forum people.

I have a brand new car on the way and looking to protect every aspect of it from the start.

I've got some new Gyeon products for the exterior/interior and some C5 for the alloys wheels.

Is there something I can use for in the engine bay which will make cleaning in the future easier and less time consuming? Ideally something for the plastics and metal components etc.

Thanks,

Ady.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Either 303 AeroSpace Protectant or Auto Finesse Dressle. Spray it on, leave it for a few hours, then buff up. Job done. Both great products.


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Either 303 AeroSpace Protectant or Auto Finesse Dressle. Spray it on, leave it for a few hours, then buff up. Job done. Both great products.


Many thanks Blueberry.....again!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> Either 303 AeroSpace Protectant or Auto Finesse Dressle. Spray it on, leave it for a few hours, then buff up. Job done. Both great products.


Agree both are good but PB tends to favour Dressle


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

+1 for 303 its really good for engine bay plastics and hoses.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't forget at some point in the future the engine bay will need a good wash with a degreaser such as R222.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

And another for 303. I did my engine bay for first time this year and used 303. I did post the finished results as I was very happy with it.


----------



## Faithfull (Feb 1, 2012)

Welshquattro1 said:


> And another for 303. I did my engine bay for first time this year and used 303. I did post the finished results as I was very happy with it.


Link?


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330257


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Autosmart finish works well,very economical aswell


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Aerospace 303


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Auto Finesse Dressle :thumb:


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Another one for Autosmart finish


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Or a cheaper option Autoglym Vinal and rubber protectant, neck and neck with 303 just it's cheaper.


----------

